# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Cosmetic Options for Hair Loss SURVEY by Thomas Jefferson University

## TJU

Hello, my name is Dr. Matthew Keller. Im from *Thomas Jefferson Universitys Department of Dermatology & Cutaneous Biology.* We have reached out to a number of website platforms catered to people suffering from hair loss and asked their permission to make our study available to their readership.

Our research study is *anonymous* and consists of asking you questions about products you may use to conceal hair loss. The purpose of this study is to *help inform physicians about cosmetic treatment options for patients suffering from hair loss*. We estimate that this will take about 5 minutes of your time to complete. 

*The purpose of this survey is strictly educational; we are not affiliated with any company or product and have no conflict of interest.* 

Please click the following link to get started:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/TJUsurvey

We thank you for your time in completing this survey!

----------


## Anil Sharma

Done!

----------

